# Jackson Custom Jason Becker Guitar?



## USMarine75 (Jan 27, 2012)

Jackson USA Custom Shop Jason Becker Prototype | eBay

Saw this... looks exactly like the Paradise Guitars Jason becker model... thought it was mislabelled at first. Were they originally in talks to produce the JB signature?





vs








So I clicked on Paradise Guitars USA and their site has been disabled? No more JB signatures? I hate the headstock but I still wanted one... ;(


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 27, 2012)

Did JB ever use Jacksons?

I thought he was pretty much always a Carvin guy.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have 2 theories;

A: Jackson made a Proto for JB

B: Ed Roman came back to life to scam us.


----------



## Riffer (Jan 27, 2012)

That guitar is on my "Bucket List" of guitars I need to own before I die.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 27, 2012)

Maybe some JB fan wanted a Becker tribute...?


----------



## MikeyLHolm (Jan 27, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Maybe some JB fan wanted a Becker tribute...?



This is what comes to my mind aswell.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 27, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Did JB ever use Jacksons?
> 
> I thought he was pretty much always a Carvin guy.


 
Carvin and Hurricane Guitars... But recently there's been some sig products... Paradise Guitars made the officially licensed JB guitar and Protone made the pedal...

Jason Becker Signature Distortion Pedal | Pro Tone Pedals


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 27, 2012)

Just saw this on the Jason Becker forum... it is Jason answering a question from a poster about his buying possibly the last Paradise Guitar JB sig made and the site being shut down:

_"How sweet! Unfortunately I don't think they are making them anymore. I am really sorry. I guess I will find another company soon."_


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 27, 2012)

You'd think Carvin would hold it down. 

I can live with a Jackson, though.


----------



## snowblind56 (Jan 27, 2012)

I believe Jason was in talks with Peavey when he was with DLR to make that as his sig but the pulled out when he got ALS.


----------



## mphsc (Jan 27, 2012)

snowblind56 said:


> I believe Jason was in talks with Peavey when he was with DLR to make that as his sig but the pulled out when he got ALS.




I believe you nailed it.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 27, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Did JB ever use Jacksons?



There were a couple of prototypes made for him, since I believe he was going to use them with DLR. This *could* be legit, as it looks right.


----------



## Force (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks more like 'The Wiggles' are going metal, bloody awful.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 27, 2012)

All the mismatched bright colors spell "Fisher Price" to me.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 27, 2012)

whoa I think I need one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 27, 2012)

I love the shit out of it. I don't quite get the hate to be honest.


----------



## snowblind56 (Jan 27, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I love the shit out of it. I don't quite get the hate to be honest.



I don't hate it, but I would never play it. I've been a huge Jason Becker fan or ages, but I'd rather have a copy of the Hurricane guitar on the Perpetual Burn album cover or one of the Carvins he had with the Jackson headstock.


----------



## yellowv (Jan 27, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I love the shit out of it. I don't quite get the hate to be honest.



Some guys just have no taste. They can't help it Max. I love the damn thing.


----------



## petruccirocks02 (Jan 27, 2012)

yellowv said:


> Some guys just have no taste. They can't help it Max. I love the damn thing.



To each his own. FWIW, I think all the colors mixed like that does make it look like a toy. Some people just have different tastes. Its not that they "have no taste".

-Phil


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, I love that thing. But I'm a monstrously large Becker fan - not just because of his musical abilities but because by all accounts he's always been an all around really nice guy. And I would bet that anyone who grew up in the 80s is going to love that guitar. Anyone who grew up afterwards? Maybe not so much. 

Now, haters gonna hate, but what I like about the design (and I may be way over thinking this) is that it takes what is the visually important/noticeable parts of a normal guitar and flips them with the insignificant/background parts. So in a normal guitar the body will be painted or designed or have a special wood. The pickups will likely be black, and the fretboard will either have some repeated marker pattern or be blank. Then on Jason's guitar the body and neck are about as background beige as you can get, but the pickups, knob, switch tip, and and tuners are colored loudly and fret markers are giant colored numbers. About the only other thing you could do to complete the theme is let Technomancer at the Floyd and have it anodized purple.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jan 28, 2012)

It was intentionally designed to look like a toy.

I was horribly disheartened when I saw Paradise Guitars' site was shut down. I feared I would never have the chance to own that thing. Hope a new company comes along to make one.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 28, 2012)

You know what would be cool is if we get together with another builder (like Strictly 7 or some other superstrat maker) and got them to do a run of 7 string models just like that, and then gave Jason a cut of it. (I'd strong arm them into doing an 8, of course, but you get the idea).


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 28, 2012)

good idea


----------



## JaeSwift (Jan 28, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I love that thing. But I'm a monstrously large Becker fan - not just because of his musical abilities but because by all accounts he's always been an all around really nice guy. And I would bet that anyone who grew up in the 80s is going to love that guitar. Anyone who grew up afterwards? Maybe not so much.
> 
> Now, haters gonna hate, but what I like about the design (and I may be way over thinking this) is that it takes what is the visually important/noticeable parts of a normal guitar and flips them with the insignificant/background parts. So in a normal guitar the body will be painted or designed or have a special wood. The pickups will likely be black, and the fretboard will either have some repeated marker pattern or be blank. Then on Jason's guitar the body and neck are about as background beige as you can get, but the pickups, knob, switch tip, and and tuners are colored loudly and fret markers are giant colored numbers. About the only other thing you could do to complete the theme is let Technomancer at the Floyd and have it anodized purple.



Didn't grow up in the 80's and normally I'de hate guitars like that but I've always had a soft spot for anything Becker related. The man is amazing, I can't imagine the amount of inspiration I'de get from playing that guitar.


----------



## phrygian12 (Mar 16, 2012)

I think besides Peavy, Ibanez was another company that was making this numbered guitar prototype. 

On Jason's old site, he had some pictures of Marty and Him Jamming at his apartment and in the back ground you can see an Ibanez RG, but just natural wood and the number inlays on he maple neck. 

I think around 2008? or 7 maybe even 9. He was talking to Jackson to make a signature model, but I guess things didn't work out or something so Paradise guitars took over. 

Hopefully He can get with Carvin to make him a signature. I was going to get his paradise guitar, but now that they're shut down? I'll just have to wait... but until he finds another company, I wonder if I could order a custom Suhr Modern with the number inlays, alder body, Maple neck and finger board etc. Call it a JBT or something.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 16, 2012)

He was talking to Jackson as far back as 2000, IIRC. They made some prototypes, but the whole endorser applecart gut turned over when Fender came in...


----------



## engage757 (Mar 16, 2012)

Have you guys seen the two JB carvins that Rob had built? Jason has one and Rob has the other. Personally, I can't stand this one or the other ones. Rainbow or something isn't it? I totally understand the idea behind them, and LOVE and respect JB, but these guitars don't do much for me personally. Congrats to the guys that have them, as I am sure they play like a motherfucker, but the aesthetics killed it for me...


----------



## engage757 (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry, forgot to specify. I LOVE Rob's JB tribute carvins. Just not the other ones.


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 16, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Sorry, forgot to specify. I LOVE Rob's JB tribute carvins. Just not the other ones.



He still has those two?

...in addition to 400 other guitars?


----------



## Into Obsidian (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow that axe looks killer. Ive seen the other becker guitars but im really digging the Jackson version


----------



## Mukersman (Mar 17, 2012)

Well it would be nice to have clue where the hell I am on the fretboard.


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Mar 17, 2012)

I think Jason said on his forum they are trying to get Fender to make a sig now that Paradise Guitars is shut down.


----------



## engage757 (Mar 17, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> He still has those two?
> 
> ...in addition to 400 other guitars?




Well, he has one and Jason has the other. Awesome axes.


----------



## Festivus (Mar 17, 2012)

Django said:


> I think Jason said on his forum they are trying to get Fender to make a sig now that Paradise Guitars is shut down.



Wow that's exciting news!! I really hope he can get something made, I'd definitely buy something along the lines of that Jackson if it wasn't a crazy price.


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Mar 17, 2012)

Festivus said:


> Wow that's exciting news!! I really hope he can get something made, I'd definitely buy something along the lines of that Jackson if it wasn't a crazy price.



They'll probably just base it on Jason's old Strats though.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 17, 2012)

Django said:


> I think Jason said on his forum they are trying to get Fender to make a sig now that Paradise Guitars is shut down.



If he's talking to Fender then this could be a more recent prototype. Which would be pretty awesome, in my opinion. The only thing I didn't like about the Paradise JB sig was the headstock, and with the Jackson inline it'd be fantastic!


----------



## Festivus (Mar 17, 2012)

I had a look on the auction and it said the guitar was from 2006 which I guess is before the Paradise Guitar. USMarine75 suggested that if Jason is looking for a company to make a signature guitar, it might be a good idea to try and collect signatures or something to show that there's definitely interest. I think one of the worst case scenarios would be something like these insane limited Gibson releases (own a Paul Kossoff Les Paul for $10-15,000!).


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 17, 2012)

That guy on ebay that has this is just a dickface flipper. 

Look at what he paid not even 2 months ago


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 17, 2012)

I would like the sig better if it had an ebony board, a Jem monkey grip, 8 strings and a microtonal fretboard! 

All kidding aside, I dig the look of this guitar. It just says you don't take yourself too seriously. Sometimes you need a badass Blackmachine death master other times you need something more upbeat.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 17, 2012)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> That guy on ebay that has this is just a dickface flipper.
> 
> Look at what he paid not even 2 months ago



Probably one of the reasons it hasn't moved in three months.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah max thats right. all of us guys on jackson forums know what he paid 

I just get annoyed with people who only buy stuff to flip and not care about the history.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 17, 2012)

I hear ya man.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 17, 2012)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> Yeah max thats right. all of us guys on jackson forums know what he paid
> 
> I just get annoyed with people who only buy stuff to flip and not care about the history.



Amen, man.


----------

